# Womens Golf Apparel: In Defense Of Skorts



## iheartskorts

They've been called everything from "the devil's work" to "the best invention in womens clothing for active women in decades." How could one style of clothing - *the skort* -- cause such a difference of opinion?

*Skorts*, a mainstay in ladies golf apparel, are the cause of all the controversy. As most of you know, or would derive from the name, skorts are womens skirts with a pair of shorts underneath. Fans of skorts like that they're always comfortable and presentable, and that they never go out of style. Love them or hate them, skorts have been a staple of womens golf apparel since the 60's and remain popular today - with good reason.

I See London, I See France…

Let's face it, ladies. You don't want your colleagues on the golf course singing this childhood rhyme in their heads every time you take a swing. Modesty is one of the main reasons for sporting a skort, and as long as you get the proper size, you'll always be covered.

Be Cool

Everyone knows there's no hotter place to be in the summer than out on the golf course. Why not wear something that's designed to keep you cool and comfortable? The popular womens golf apparel company Antigua makes the Muse Skort, which features material with Desert Dry TM Moisture Management. With a left thigh zipper pocket, back snap pockets and 6 colors to choose from, you'll not only feel cool in Antigua's Muse Skort, but you'll look it too.

Dress for Success

When skorts were first introduced as the latest fashion in womens golf apparel they were immediately embraced by the Ladies Professional Golf Tour, and several lady pro golfers, including stylish players like Natalie Gulbis and Michelle Wie, still swear by them today, These accomplished players know that without having to worry about wardrobe malfunctions or unsightly sweat stains, you'll be able to concentrate on what you came for - winning the game!


----------



## custom cluber

I have to agree with you on this subject, All women are daughters as well and I have time and time again praise this little innovation in shorts/skirts Skorts from a fathers point of view. I try to be as comfortable as possible during a round and could see the benefit in such a product for our female counter parts. I On the other hand have never heard anyone bad mouth the product, IMHO it shows respect for a women to herself and other to not cause as you said the childish song to carry on at a place I would expect the most respect from others like a golf course. 
C/C


----------

